# Making yogurt and temps



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I haven't attempted yogurt yet, but I want to. In my recipe book it says that the yogurt needs to be held at 116* for a certain amount of time. 

For those of you that make yogurt, how do you hold it at that temp for that long a time?

Any other pointers would be appreciated. 

Thanks! 

Oh, just so you know, I'm making this out of whole goats milk.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I used a heating pad and a cooler...Warning home made yogurt is addictive!!! I heated the milk to 180 degrees then when it dropped to 120 I added culture it is thin but oh so good...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I heat the milk in the microwave until it's 120 degrees, then let it cool to 100-110, then add 1/2 cup plain yogurt. I have a yogurt maker and put it in there overnight. It's easy, and it hasn't failed yet!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I heat the milk to 180 degrees, then cool it to 110 - 115. I add some vanilla and plain yogurt from my last batch. I pour into jars and put into a cooler with 2 jars of hot tap water and leave sit overnight. Turns our great everytime.
Joanie


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Cooler under the bed. I always make a gallon at a time, and the cooler I use is JUST the right size for four quart jars, so they keep eachother warm just fine.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I use a cooler filled with hot water.

We make 2 gallons at a time.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

We make a gallon at a time. 

Heat the milk to 180 degrees and then let cool to 115-120. Remove the skin that forms. Add plain yogurt, stir to dissolve into the milk. Pour into 4 quart canning jars and top with lids and rings. Put the filled jars into large stock pot filled with hot water (120 degrees) and cover the pot with something to retain the heat (lid or even a towel). Place the pot on a heating pad set to the low setting. The heating pad should be setting on a cutting board to protect your counter top. The next morning (8-10 hours later) put the jars of yogurt into the fridge.

Enjoy!

If an illiterate goatherd (no offense to the goat people) in Kazikstan can make yogurt, you can too.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Yogurt isn't a complex cooking process and many techniques have been well covered here. I use a simple method that makes enough for just the two of us.

Using a wide mouth Stanley thermos to measure, fill to just under the neck with milk. Pour milk into saucepan and add 1/3 C. Sanalac powdered milk. Stir to combine and heat over medium heat until milk gets to 180-190 degrees. 

NOTE: Don't over-stir the milk yogurt mixture or you will get a "stringy" texture.

Meanwhile, fill the thermos with boiling water and set aside.

Remove the milk from heat and allow to cool to about 110-115 degrees. Mix some of the cooled milk into about 1/4 c. prepared yogurt and then mix the 'slurry' back into the rest of the milk. Stir gently to combine. 

Pour boiling water out of thermos. Place a small mesh strainer over the neck of the thermos and fill with warm milk/yogurt mixture. Screw in cover and allow to sit, undisturbed for 4 1/2 - 5 hours. Yogurt can be left longer if a more 'tangy' taste is desired. Drain off any whey that separates and refrigerate.

I usually take this one step further and place the cooled yogurt into a cloth lined, fine meshed strainer over a bowl and allow the yogurt to drain overnight. What I get is a very thick, rich, Greek-type of yogurt.

This method works very well and produces excellent yogurt every time. I like to freeze a bunch of yogurt in mini ice cube trays and then when I want to make a fresh batch, I just defrost about 10 mini cubes and proceed with the recipe.


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I use quart size canning jars. Fill with milk. Microwave for 5 minutes, stir, microwave 2 more minutes. This heats the milk to 180 (from fridge cold). Then cool on stovetop until 110. Add 1-2 tablespoons of yogurt from previous batch. Close jar with plastic canning lid. Place inside Salton yogurt incubator for 8-10 hours. Then place in fridge until ready to eat!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

wildhorse said:


> thin but oh so good...


wildhorse (or anyone else)--how thin is thin. can you give me a comparison please. i used some dissolved gelatin in my last batch (the only one that turned out) but it was a little to thick and when i dehydrated it it got like rubber so i wanna try it with out the gelatin. is it the consistency of yoplait or thinner? any info would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

In my humble opinion, you don't need gelatin.....


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Mine turned out a little thicker than the drinkable yogurts. My kids love it.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks wildhorse and farmer gab. i really didnt want to use the gelatin either. i will have to try a small batch with out it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I do mine at 120 overnight in a Styrofoam ice chest with a heating pad.

If you want thicker, strain overnight in a large coffee filter set in a metal strainer over a pot in the fridge.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm one of those who does raw yogurt..I just warm my milk to the 115 or so (usually don't get it too exact) pour it into qt jars and add a couple of heaping tablespoons of yogurt to each and leave it in my electric canner overnight.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use my electric oven light, and make 12 small containers at a time. I just use regular milk, stir in a little powdered milk and a couple of spoons of yogurt from my last batch. Then they set overnight and are almost as thick as store yogurt. The kids love them with jam or brown sugar/vanilla or honey stirred in.


----------



## antarti (May 14, 2008)

This might be off topic... but... you won't need a thermometer for this:

I make Grecian yogurt. Taste has little tang, and is very soft and creamy.

Ingredients:

1 gallon whole milk (organic preferred)
3 oz - 6oz plain yogurt

Method (everything remains un-covered unless otherwise noted):


Pour milk into appropriate size Stainless pot, heat on med-high.
Allow milk to start frothing/boiling over... no, not all over the stove, but allow it to foam up a couple (2-3) inches, then remove from heat for 1 min.
Repeat above step five more times
Turn off heat, allow to cool until a finger can remain in hot milk without any discomfort (that takes care of temp part)
Remove any skin
Add plain yogurt
Stir and mix very well, allow to sit 5 mins
Place large beach or shower towel under a lasanga pan or sheet pan - this is where the containers will go. Leave enough towel to completely cover sticking out from understide... folding in half works, depending on your pan. 
Place containers in the large lasagna pan or sheet pan
When well mixed, transfer yogurt to serving sized cups/jars/containers
Cover tops of containers with (single big sheet, not individually) Wax paper or butcher paper (NOT plastic wrap or foil, you want some water to evaporate out) - this keeps towel lint OUT of your yogurt, per next step
Use towel to cover up pan and containers, making them nice and cozy
Let rest overnight, or 8 hours at room temp. Done.
Remove towel and paper, cover each container with plastic wrap or foil, place in fridge. Enjoy when cold.
To eat: Give a quick stir (you will see how creamy it is at this point, and be pleasantly surprised). Eat plain, or top with honey, nuts, granola, etc.

Hint: Save a 6oz cup for your starter culture on the next batch. Yogurt will improve the more generations you continue to use starter from the last batch.


----------



## Citrine Rising (Mar 20, 2008)

I fill my crockpot with warm water (enough to come right up to the bottom of the lid on the jar) and then turn it to the warm setting. Then set 2 wide-mouth pints (or more) down in the water. This keeps the perfect temp and in 8-9 hours I have some of the most thick and creamy yogurt. Oh.....I almost forgot....DON'T put the lid on the crockpot as the temp will get tooooo hot. 

Blessings,
Citrine


----------

